# I Fantasy my Wife having Sex with another man while I Watch



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, is it normal that I fantazies my wife having sex with another man while I watch? It just turns me in so much on. Has anyone had this experience. We have been married for 10 years and have 2 kids but our sex life is dull. She has told me that I have never given her an Orgasim, she says she just cant.I had an affair before so I know Im able to give a woman an Orgasim, but my wife says she just doesnt.. Maybe anither man screwing her and me watching can?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

No, not normal and you're not going to get many endorsements around here for your desire to be a cuckold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

That is normal...just not popular...but you have to be careful make sure she is on board to be a cuckhold wife... While I do encourage one to explore their marriage bed......I think that because you had an affair you need IC to be able to be the best husband for your wife.....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

This will not make your marriage stronger, it will only weaken it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

This question is beginning to become about as popular as the penis size question.

I have to be honest and say I have had the same fantasy but for different reasons. It has more to do with a broken soul than anything else. 

I categorize this as a dark fantasy and want nothing to do with it ultimately.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gooch78 said:


> Hi, is it normal that I fantazies my wife having sex with another man while I watch? It just turns me in so much on. Has anyone had this experience. We have been married for 10 years and have 2 kids but our sex life is dull. She has told me that I have never given her an Orgasim, she says she just cant.I had an affair before so I know Im able to give a woman an Orgasim, but my wife says she just doesnt.. Maybe anither man screwing her and me watching can?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


your fantasies are your's alone....don't be ashamed....BUT DO NOT ALLOW another man in your marriage bed....you will regret it....Buy her vibrator's that you two can use...they make so many awesome one's now a day's.......you can use one on her and then role play....:smthumbup:


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

I defenitly would worry about our marriage weakening and the risk of it breaking. Im sure she wouldnt be onboard for such an experience. I know she likes to show her self off and likes men hitting on her, that actually makes me Happy to know other men fansy her but at the end with me. Play Toys are illegal are not sold in the country I live, ill have to search the black market.
I sometimes feel wanting to get my fantasy real but jusr too scared and dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Really....toys are not available to you...can you order them on 
TV?....Do NOT bring your fantasy to life you will regret seeing your wife being nailed by another man.....it sound's like you really need to talk to your wife and ROLE PLAY. Would she do that for you?


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

How can I role play my Fantasy? She maybe would be open to that. I cant order online; customs would take it away or get arrested for it.
Role play is an interesting idea Thanks for Advise
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok....talk out your fantasy....if she agrees with it...it might turn her off though.. ..be careful..Always consider your wife's needs FIRST...If she is up for it, you could always do it doggy style while fingering her rear...all the while talking the fantasy out?...Hope that's not TMI

Good Luck


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Before you worry about getting your rocks off with your fantasy....

Figure out how to give your wife an orgasm, several orgasms. Once she is very orgasmic then and only then can you expand your sexual repertoire.


----------



## Malky1954 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's more common than most people on here might think.

Of course, it's one thing to fantasise and another to do it.

If you're both into it as a fantasy it can result in some really hot sex. A vibrator or dildo can 'double' as the other guy if you fancy to role play some two person action.

It's important to set the limits. If it's going to stop at role play be clear about that.

If you decide to do it for real, then there's a whole new set of issues to deal with to be sure that it is right for both of you - and then there still are risks. But if it is right for both of you then it can open a whole new world of sexual experiences.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Before you worry about getting your rocks off with your fantasy....
> 
> Figure out how to give your wife an orgasm, several orgasms. Once she is very orgasmic then and only then can you expand your sexual repertoire.


Don't you mean an 'orgasim?'


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Opps I meant organism... No orgaSIM....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Organism orgasim ... pretty much all the same!


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

Not sure I'd feel comfortable with this, as I think it could hurt the marriage.

In your case, I would consider working on being able to please her, then asking her to try this. If you can't please her as is, then i don't think you should be suggesting she outsource. Unless you're ready for a rough ending.


----------



## Shazz1991 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> How can I role play my Fantasy? She maybe would be open to that.
> 
> Role play is an interesting idea Thanks for Advise
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hubby loves me to tell him about sex with my previous boyfriends and we role play with him pretending to be someone else. Works for both of us.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Your problems are not going to be solved by bringing another man in, In my opinion anyway.

Work on finding how and what turns your wife on rather than bring somebody else in so that they can do what your failing to do.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Gooch78 said:


> How can I role play my Fantasy? She maybe would be open to that. I cant order online; customs would take it away or get arrested for it.
> Role play is an interesting idea Thanks for Advise
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



First, once you spend time learning what turns your wife on and can bring her to orgasm....why not video tape the 2 of you having sex....pretending that you are "the other man"....can even angle the camera so your face is cut out, wear different clothing, etc.

Then you both can watch the fantasy, and keep it a fantasy.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Does your country also confiscate books on how to please a woman? 

It seems that might be more helpful than what you are suggesting. 

Perhaps your wife doesn't even know how to direct you. There are women who honestly can't have an orgasm, but I imagine it's not a very high percentage. 

Man, I'm glad I don't live in your country - that's for sure!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Yet you didn't worry about your marriage weakening when you had an affair. Nice. Maybe that's the reason she can't get off with you. If this was a woman that little tidbit wouldn't have been allowed to slip by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Gooch78 said:


> Hi, is it normal that I fantazies my wife having sex with another man while I watch? It just turns me in so much on. Has anyone had this experience. We have been married for 10 years and have 2 kids but our sex life is dull. She has told me that I have never given her an Orgasim, she says she just cant.I had an affair before so I know Im able to give a woman an Orgasim, but my wife says she just doesnt.. Maybe anither man screwing her and me watching can?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its a normal fantasy. Whether you should act it out is the big gamble. She might not get off on P.I.V. If she isnt having the big O try using a small vibrator while you are having sex with her. Have her stimulate her clitoris using the vibe while you are pounding away. 

This is what my Mrs. loves :smthumbup:
Amazon.com: California Exotics Whisper Micro-Heated Bullet, Black: Health & Personal Care


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Is she open to any anal play?.....That is Ok if she isn't....just wondering...

Have you talked to her about it all since you last posted?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a dissenting opinion here. My husband and I bring other men into our bed for him and myself. We've been doing it since 2009. It has weakened nothing and we've had no jealousy issues or anything. And we just celebrated our 29th anniversary. 

So while it doesn't work for everyone...it does work for a lot more people than most even realize. Approach your wife, if she doesn't want to get on board then fine. But you wont know unless you ask.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> So while it doesn't work for everyone...it does work for a lot more people than most even realize. _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK, I'm curious. What percentage does it work for?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you love your wife and she loves you, then work on the marriage and make it great first. Bringing another person in isn't going to fix any problems you have. If, after things are good, you two want this I guess it's your life. Personally, I would never share what's mine.


----------



## netcruiser72 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, actually, here is my post I wrote on a different thread. But it touches the subject. I will just copy and post it all as it was written:

"Very sorry to hear of your troubles. I've been married 15 years now. Wife and I have two kids, one is a teenager. Anyway, approx 2 1/2 years ago the wife and I went through a VERY dry spell, sexually. Kids, careers, etc., can take it's toll. So there wasn't much of sex. My wife was on the conservative side for the most part based on her upbringing. Sex was okay before the dry spell but I felt it could be better. My last girlfriend was a beast in bed. My wife, well, not so much. But I always felt there was this very sexual person inside of her but she just would not come out for fear, I guess, of being criticized or judged.

Anyway, after a severe dry spell, I began to have dreams. Now, please do not judge me, these were just dreams. But I found that I actually liked these dreams. Then I began to fantasize more and more about it. The dream went like this. I came home from work. As I opened the door to my house I heard noises and sounds of bed squeaking. As I went up the stairs the sounds became louder and more obvious. The door to the bedroom was halfway open. As I took a peek I was shocked to see my wife enjoying sex with another man!!! This dream felt sooo real. The feeling I experienced in that moment is simply indescribable as some of you might imagine. Watching my wife on top of this well endowed guy aggressively riding him drove me nuts with passion. Then watching her bend over for him and see them both going at it like animals.....OH MAN! I could not understand why I was enjoying this dream so much. I felt like I was going to pass out in my dream from an amount of never before felt emotions. I recall masturbating in my dream as they took each other ever so passionately and experiencing one of the most intense orgasms ever!....Now my dilemma was should I tell her? How will she react? Should I keep it to myself? I struggled for weeks. One day I said screw it. I'm going for broke. It can't get any worse. So while at the beach just sitting and relaxing, I caught her staring at this well defined looking guy. I asked her if she liked what she was seeing. She just laughed. It was the perfect moment. So I told her. I said, hun, I need to confess something and I don't know how you are going to take it. But here you go, I had a dream I came early from work and caught you having sex with another man. And the worst part, I really enjoyed watching you being pleased so much. I then proceeded to give her very specific and graphic details. I told her I keep having this fantasy and can't get it out of my mind. She was speechless! After a while she asked me how I really felt about that? LOL......I said I don't know, just that it really turned me on!!!

That was it for us! It really opened up the lines of communication. Keyword "communication". Turns out my wife was, in fact, a dirty little tramp deep inside and has now confessed to me all her sexual dreams and desires as I have confessed mine to her. There is NO jealousy involved. There can't be!!! We take this like two mature adults that we are and use our new found communication for our sexual benefit. We have brought it sexual toys and done things with my wife I never thought possible. She'll sometimes ask for a porn movie involving a woman and two men and tells me that she would LOVE something like that. Our sex life is just amazing. At 41 I also find my own orgasms so much more intense.

If you can't trust your own spouse who can you trust? Sometimes you just have to take the bull by the horns. If, after being blunt as can be, there is still no response from your spouse then you need to decide whether or not it is something you can live with. I never recommend divorce. Patience, maybe and just try to talk to your spouse to see what it is exactly that is bothering him. Good luck! "


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Gooch78 said:


> Hi, is it normal that I fantazies my wife having sex with another man while I watch? It just turns me in so much on. Has anyone had this experience. We have been married for 10 years and have 2 kids but our sex life is dull. She has told me that I have never given her an Orgasim, she says she just cant.I had an affair before so I know Im able to give a woman an Orgasim, but my wife says she just doesnt.. Maybe anither man screwing her and me watching can?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am all for whatever is ok with two consenting adults. Swinging bdsm whatever. I admit this is the hardest one for me to understand. I guess in my personality I am just too possessive. My hats off to you if you can watch another man put it to your wife. I couldn't watch. Now maybe swinging where we were in different rooms. Guess the watching thing I couldn't do.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I would L O V E to watch my wife have sex with another man....because atleast I would then know the 'problem' is me and not her!

(PS sexless marriage for 10 years)


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

I know people who live that lifestyle and they're quite happily married and all is well with them - it just depends on who you are and how you're wired up. 

Personally, as long as everyone involved is aboard with the program and the wife understands this other guy is nothing more than a real-life sex toy and nothing more, I don't see anything wrong with it. Sex is supposed to be fun and a little bit naughty - if it's not, you're not doing it right. 

Best of luck, but as a couple people have said, figure out how to give your wife an orgasm for heaven's sake. Granted, some women just don't seem to be able to have a traditional hard orgasm and she just might be one of those women. If that's the case, I don't think introducing another guy into the picture is going to help - might be exciting for you, but probably still won't do a whole lot for her. 

Good luck!


----------



## Knobbers (Sep 25, 2013)

Cubby said:


> No, not normal and you're not going to get many endorsements around here for your desire to be a cuckold.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Posts like these make me wish there was an unlike or this is a garbage post button.

It is a normal fantasy, whether you agree or not.

As to the op, your fantasy is very normal based on people I've talked to and things I've read. In your case, I think you should keep this a fantasy, bringing another person into the bedroom is not something you do to fix your sex life. In fact, it will mostly accelerate the demise of your marriage and sex life with your wife.

People in the lifestyle, who have been successful, always stress that if you have any foundation issues to stay away. Bringing another person in will expose every crack, and crumble what is left. Sharing should only be considered by those in the strongest of relationships, who are very secure in themselves and their marriage. Even then, you are taking a big risk.

I have never shared and have no interest in doing it for real, but I have had this fantasy for a long time. For me, its just so taboo because my wife was a virgin when we met, looks like the beautiful girl next door and is a sexual dynamo. My wife knows all about my fantasy, has no interest in doing it, but we have acted out the fantasy a few times and it has been neat to see her enjoy it.

Focus on giving your wife an amazing sex life, with mind blowing orgasms. I would have a hard time seeing another man giving my wife an orgasm, if I had never done it, I'm assuming most would. 

Not to mention, if your wife knows you cheated before and you bring up this fantasy, I would bet a ton of money she will think you are setting her up. Either she will think you want her to lose the moral high ground, or that you secretly are having or want to have another affair.

Best of luck.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think it's normal. Apparently there are quite a few wannabe cucks or guys thinking it is fun to fantasize about. Even if 90% of husbands started fantasizing about being a ****, I would not call it normal. Common, not normal.

I think there should be a forum devoted to this topic if so many people are into it.

They are not gonna have much support for their ideas in standard forums. Honestly, the best I can come up with is your alien to me and everything I know and value.

A forum for men who want to see there wife used like a cheap piece seems more appropriate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

If people are happy bringing somebody else into the bedroom then that is fine, but to me a marriage means being with that one person for the rest of your life otherwise why get married if you want to be with others.

I cant think of nothing worse than having another man in my bedroom putting his thing where ONLY my husband should be, sorry if that offends, but its not the way i would like to live at all.

I mean i cant think of nothing worse, How can your man really love you and does not mind watching another man do the business on you, Its something i cant understand.

I know people have fantasy's i mean hell we all do, but i think for me that is where is should stay fantasy.

Each to their own i suppose tho.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes it's perfectly normal. Give me your wife's phone number and I'll save your marriage.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DarkHoly said:


> Yes it's perfectly normal. Give me your wife's phone number and I'll save your marriage.


LOL! !! Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Knobbers (Sep 25, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I don't think it's normal. Apparently there are quite a few wannabe cucks or guys thinking it is fun to fantasize about. Even if 90% of husbands started fantasizing about being a ****, I would not call it normal. Common, not normal.
> 
> I think there should be a forum devoted to this topic if so many people are into it.
> 
> ...



You do realize there is a difference in his fantasy and being classified a cuckold, right? Nowhere in his post did he say anything about wanting to be humiliated.

Just the facts.

It feels good to have no insecurities when it comes to my wife. That seems to be abnormal, *and* not so common in the post I'm replying to.


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

IF you want to try something new sexually, BOTH parties need to be on board. Whether it is bringing another partner in, trying a new position, trying role playing, dressing up, staging, etc. 

Have you tried putting mirrors up around the bed? If you like WATCHING your wife have sex, put up a mirror and WATCH your wife have sex with YOU. You might be surprised how much you like it, or how much it fulfills your fantasy.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

over20 said:


> Is she open to any anal play?.....That is Ok if she isn't....just wondering...
> 
> Have you talked to her about it all since you last posted?


 I keep thinking that if sex toys are against the law, then getting caught trying or having anal sex, they would probably being lined up against a wall and shot. Wonder what country he's from?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

What country are you from? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I find it very interesting the number of individuals who believe they understand what is and what is not normal when it comes to fantasy.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just the mind movies alone, of richly visualizing my rich skanky XW being boned by her lil' Lord Lardass BF, was certainly bad enough for me; let alone being relegated to sit back in an easy chair in the very same bedroom and watch them!

And for what it's worth, the boning part doesn't even begin to bother me anywhere near as much as the actual betrayal did! I can only hope that they were both unfortunate enough to have contracted some form of jungle rot from their sordid activities! 

It'll, no doubt, give her something to heavily invest all of that money of her's on! Gonococyl Research and Development!*


----------



## Tess112 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's the opposite in my situation. My fiance wants to bring other women into our bedroom and have me watch/join in with them.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Tess112 said:


> It's the opposite in my situation. My fiance wants to bring other women into our bedroom and have me watch/join in with them.


I remember several years ago listening to Dr. Drew and Adam Carolla talking about the idea of married couples bringing a third person into the bedroom and I believe their advice is sound: If you have kids, don't do it.

You're taking a big gamble on losing your marriage (or in your case, your upcoming marriage) since you have no idea how reality will hit you once the deed is done.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Knobbers said:


> You do realize there is a difference in his fantasy and being classified a cuckold, right? Nowhere in his post did he say anything about wanting to be humiliated.
> 
> Just the facts.
> 
> It feels good to have no insecurities when it comes to my wife. That seems to be abnormal, *and* not so common in the post I'm replying to.


Hey Knobbers. I was also referring to guys who fantasize about it.

The insecurity argument is lame. Just because you like to visualize your wife being another mans meat, doesn't have any bearing on your security.

I am as secure as they come and the thought of the woman I cherish getting used like a wh0re makes me angry and violent. She likes being cherished by me.

Anyhow, I don't believe being turned on thinking about another man with your wife is normal. At least you keep it a fantasy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

Gooch78 said:


> Hi, is it normal that I fantazies my wife having sex with another man while I watch? It just turns me in so much on. Has anyone had this experience. We have been married for 10 years and have 2 kids but our sex life is dull. She has told me that I have never given her an Orgasim, she says she just cant.I had an affair before so I know Im able to give a woman an Orgasim, but my wife says she just doesnt.. Maybe anither man screwing her and me watching can?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This forum wont be helpful to your fantasy. I would try the hip forum (free love section) to discuss these type of fantasy's http://www.hipforums.com/newforums/forumdisplay.php?f=13

My husband has had this fantasy for about 6 years now. We have talked in great length about it. I know for him he wants full control of the situation, he doesn't want to be humiliated (like cuckold).

He states, he wants to see me pleased and would probably participate. If another guy were to be involved he would be a sex toy and nothing more.

My husband has also stated that if any disrespect were to happen he would through the guy out naked after kicking his ass. 

Its super important to communicate in depth about different scenarios, what both of you want and don't want from this and still even then things could go wrong.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

I for one do not advocate swinging. Back in the early 90s I lived with a gal and after about two years together in what was a stable relationship we somehow got the brilliant idea to start swinging with a local group in the city we lived in. No reason for it other than I think we were just bored. 

We tried it and both liked it at first. I actually did get excited seeing her have sex with other men. For a while our sex life got hotter and more experimental. But after the fifth or so time things started changing. She would get possessive and irrational whenever I would go out on the town without her. Conversely, while I was out on the road driving my truck, I started obsessing that she was at home getting banged by another guy or guys. 

Eventually the mutual distrust tore us apart and we parted ways in '94. 

So I have to say, for myself, that swinging and swapping is a double edged sword that cuts deep if you are not the kind of person who can handle it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

